# Good CNC machine on a Budget (under $500)



## derhul

Hello-

I'm wanting to get a decent hobby level CNC machine. As far as a size, something on the smaller side.

I make small wood boxes (gift, keepsake, jewelry )
1) Engrave my logo or custom messages on my boxes 
2) will cut out the sides of boxes (that would otherwise be difficult by hand)
3) Cut out the center of boxes made from solid 2 to 3 inch thick hardwood blocks.

I'm want a machine that will:

I know, I know…I'm asking for the impossible at around $500.00 but I'm hoping you guys might have some feedback

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lazyman

I don't have a CNC but I have done a little poking around. The cheapest I've seen is a Millright CNC starting right at about the $500 mark. It seems to get pretty good reviews. Looks like a cheap way to get either addicted or turned off without spending too much.


----------



## JoeLyddon

Here are a few Youtube Links that might get you pointed in a direction…

It really depends on how much you want to get your hands dirty with DIY… The more you can, the more you can save.

*Strange Garage (author of several videos)... *

*DIY Builds .... DIY CNC Router for Under $900 - Free Plans Available*

*Dave Gatton CNC ... Lots of good stuff...*

Other helpful links…

*Dave Gatton Wiring the control system
*

*Dave Gatton series on Building a CNC system*

*He also sells plans and you can make your parts; Cheapest way to go!
... or you can buy the main parts...*

*How to start CNC Machining for under $200 - Working with the T8 CNC engraver*

*Other places to buy stuff...*

*That should get you started…*

*I am also in the process of studying an economical way to get into CNC…*

I am leaning toward Building it myself… (lots to study)...

I have decided, so far, to use FREE Software called Fusion 360: A s/w program that covers CADCAM… in other words, you can design projects and then let it generate the CNC code the the CNC system needs; called G-Code. This saves a bundle on s/w!!

There are other FREE s/w packages that help you do Simple things… Search Youtube…

You will find that the CNC system has basically the same things and will cost that much no matter what the size is that you want to build… Rails, bearings, motors, control electronics, software, router, etc., etc. Nickel-Diming you to death!

There are several ways of doing the same thing… making it hard to decide… requires Study and more Study…
One thing for sure still applies… * "You get what you pay for"..*. By picking solid, accurate, parts, etc. to ensure a good accurate system, you will find it better to possibly pay a little more to use THIS approach/technique over another one.

I am STILL in the STUDY process… It is somewhat OVERWELMING!!

Have FUN!!

If anyone has other good Links on the subject, PLEASE post them, OK?

*Thank you!*


----------



## stevepeterson

A company called V1 Engineering has a design called a Mostly Printed CNC (MPCNC) router that appears to be in the $500 range. The design is loosely based on 3D printer components that have been upsized for CNC routing.

https://www.v1engineering.com/


----------



## SignWave

I recently built a MPCNC, and it meets the requirements for engraving and light milling, easily within the price constraint.

The only requirement that might cause you an issue (for any low-budget CNC machine) is milling out more than 2" deep in hardwood. This is going to require a long bit and put a lot of stress on the Z axis. Most budget machines use a smaller router or spindle that has a 1/4" (or 6mm) or smaller collet. Cutting that deep would be much better with a 1/2" tool, which means a more robust router and CNC machine.


----------



## JoeLyddon

C A U T I O N *
*
*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtnaqJuJ9kw*Here is one that YOU DO NOT WANT!*

*Refunded : My Tormach Story*

IMHO ... This guy really got TOOK… This is really a BAD Company to stay away from! IMHO


----------



## KelleyCrafts

This one is a little more money but I'm considering it. Lots of great reviews out there and I don't have to spend time planning and collecting materials to do the DIY one. I normally would go that route but time isn't on my side lately.

BobsCNC


----------



## JoeLyddon

> This one is a little more money but I m considering it. Lots of great reviews out there and I don t have to spend time planning and collecting materials to do the DIY one. I normally would go that route but time isn t on my side lately.
> 
> BobsCNC
> 
> - KelleyCrafts


OK, after really studying these products, I feel that they are more like cardboard box materials trying to do a job for, at least, Wood or metal. It does not turn me on…

Threaded rod for bearings to ride on? Does NOT sound good…

This NON Acme threaded drive rods? NOT good.

This belt control for X & Y axis… Not good…

Grbl operating system… not as good as Mach3… by far…

The whole thing looks very weak & cheasy to me…

I would look elsewhere… You get what you pay for… This looks like a loser to me…

Good Luck…


----------



## JoeLyddon

> A company called V1 Engineering has a design called a Mostly Printed CNC (MPCNC) router that appears to be in the $500 range. The design is loosely based on 3D printer components that have been upsized for CNC routing.
> 
> https://www.v1engineering.com/
> 
> - Steve Peterson


Their products SCARE ME BIG TIME… Looks like a little more like heavy duty Tinker Toys… I can't see this doing a decent job of even a small CNC job… 
One of the Main structure joints broke and resorted to simple clamps to keep it running! Proving, to me, it was cheap junk to start with. Weak structure…

Good Luck… I would NOT touch this one…


----------



## WearyTraveler

> This one is a little more money but I m considering it. Lots of great reviews out there and I don t have to spend time planning and collecting materials to do the DIY one. I normally would go that route but time isn t on my side lately.
> 
> BobsCNC
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> OK, after really studying these products, I feel that they are more like cardboard box materials trying to do a job for, at least, Wood or metal. It does not turn me on…
> 
> Threaded rod for bearings to ride on? Does NOT sound good…
> 
> This NON Acme threaded drive rods? NOT good.
> 
> This belt control for X & Y axis… Not good…
> 
> Grbl operating system… not as good as Mach3… by far…
> 
> The whole thing looks very weak & cheasy to me…
> 
> I would look elsewhere… You get what you pay for… This looks like a loser to me…
> 
> Good Luck…
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


I bought a Bobscnc E3 a year or so ago. I was a bit skeptical because it was thin plywood etc… After assembly, it turned out to be a great little CNC. They've since come out with an E4 (larger cut area and spoilboard). True, it's a low end cnc. But don't knock it. It paid for itself in just a few craft shows.

They say buy your second "whatever" first, but if you're not sure you want to get into the game, bobscnc is an inexpensive way to dip your toe into the water.

The only "complaint" I have about bobs is that the free design sw they talk about (F Engrave) is not very user friendly. But once I found "Easel" my cnc'ing took off.

Bob's support and response time to questions was great. A piece I bought for an upgrade didn't fit just right - so he quickly and free sent a replacement.

So - let's not bash bob's. It's a great little cnc.

And for $600 you can't go wrong…


----------



## JoeLyddon

> This one is a little more money but I m considering it. Lots of great reviews out there and I don t have to spend time planning and collecting materials to do the DIY one. I normally would go that route but time isn t on my side lately.
> 
> BobsCNC
> 
> - KelleyCrafts
> 
> OK, after really studying these products, I feel that they are more like cardboard box materials trying to do a job for, at least, Wood or metal. It does not turn me on…
> 
> Threaded rod for bearings to ride on? Does NOT sound good…
> 
> This NON Acme threaded drive rods? NOT good.
> 
> This belt control for X & Y axis… Not good…
> 
> Grbl operating system… not as good as Mach3… by far…
> 
> The whole thing looks very weak & cheasy to me…
> 
> I would look elsewhere… You get what you pay for… This looks like a loser to me…
> 
> Good Luck…
> 
> - Joe Lyddon
> 
> I bought a Bobscnc E3 a year or so ago. I was a bit skeptical because it was thin plywood etc… After assembly, it turned out to be a great little CNC. They've since come out with an E4 (larger cut area and spoilboard). True, it's a low end cnc. But don't knock it. It paid for itself in just a few craft shows.
> 
> They say buy your second "whatever" first, but if you're not sure you want to get into the game, bobscnc is an inexpensive way to dip your toe into the water.
> 
> The only "complaint" I have about bobs is that the free design sw they talk about (F Engrave) is not very user friendly. But once I found "Easel" my cnc'ing took off.
> 
> Bob's support and response time to questions was great. A piece I bought for an upgrade didn't fit just right - so he quickly and free sent a replacement.
> 
> So - let's not bash bob's. It's a great little cnc.
> 
> And for $600 you can't go wrong…
> 
> - WearyTraveler


Hi Weary Traveler!

Very GOOD points… Is it still working good for you?

I have not yet decided on my first CNC system…

Your $600… is that the TOTAL COST? Including software and all of the electronic control equipment?

*In the process of studying CNC I discovered 3D Printers!*

*It is actually AMAZING HOW THEY WORK!!

And it seems like they can DO THE IMPOSSIBLE!*

You can actually Print (yep, that's what they call it…)
Fancy name for Create and like a CNC router system except you have this little Control-Head spitting out Ultra Fine pieces of melted plastic starting from the BOTTOM of the subject… making Layers of Plastic in such a way as to CREATE a finished product… by the time it gets to the TOP!

*It is simply AWESOME!*

You can actually *make a box that has a hinged lid (top) that actually works when done…* Requiring NO installation at all! *When I saw that, it blew my mind! * 
You can make a Round box with Threads around the top… and Make the TOP/Lid that also has the matching threads that fit top Perfectly!

It is actually AMAZING!

AND, what surprised me was the COST of such equipment!

The prices have gone DOWN BIG TIME in the last few years!

*I BOUGHT ONE!!* I got a *Sidewander SX-1 by Artillery (no known as EVNOVO!*
You have to get used to Metric!! It's all Metric!!
This 3D Printer has a Bed of 300×300 mm (X & Y axsis) square and goes 400mm high (Z axsis) of working space!!

*At a cost of about $430 !!! <===== TOTAL*

It is awesome!!

AND to boot… one can use *Fusion 360* to design the models for *3D Printers!!*
You design the Model… and prepare a STL file… Basically the 3D image file.

Then, you feed that STL Image file into what is known as a SLICER (program) to get a GCODE file; the file which controls the printing device (like a router of a CNC system).

What the Slicer program does is reads the Image file from the Bottom up, grabs image data in a very small SLICE and outputs Gcode for that slice of the image… then it works on another slice of the image, outputting more Gcode… until it has reached the TOP!

Then, this Gcode image file is fed to the 3D Printer where it controls spitting out liquid plastic that dries almost instantly from an air fan blowing on it… everywhere there is part of the Image…

Mine is SO QUIET too!

There are websites where you can GET FREE 3D Printer files for various projects…

You get spools what they call Filaments (like plastic thread) 1.75mm in diameter… 1 KG Spools!
The average price per spool is about $20 and can go a LONG way making things… and it comes in various colors!
And get this! They actually have WOOD Filament (at about $35 per spool) where you sand and Finish the project like a real WOODEN project!

I am really excited with it!! No Dust Collection required…!! LOL
... and it's SO QUIET… It can be running on a table in the same room as we watch TV in… and barely hear it!

This, IMHO, is one the GREATEST inventions since the WHEEL!!

If interested, I'll post more about it and what I have made so far… Will have to be in the Coffee Shop section except for any WOOD project I Print! LOL


----------



## WearyTraveler

My little E3 is still grinding out signs. Still like it! It paid for itself in just a few months. And I'd still recommend it.

I ended up buying a Shark HD4. Cost WAY more than the E3 and it'll be a while before it's "in the black."

My current plans are to use the HD4 for the big / fancy stuff and to fabricate a small bench in my craft show trailer for the E3. The HD4's setup is too big to fit thru the door of my workshop so it'll stay there. I'm anticipating taking the E3 to craft shows, allowing me to make custom stuff on site. Still a win - win and glad I bought it.


----------



## Bigkahunaranch

Not wanting to hojack this thread, but thought this was relative.

I too am looking for a small/medium cnc. Don't have time to build one so I was looking 
at commercial versions and found this:

https://carbide3d.com/shapeoko/?%3Futm_source=fb&utm_campaign=shapeoko&utm_term=wood&utm_content=generic%3Fdst%3Dad_fb

Wondering if anybody has experience with this brand or can recommend something similar??

The table size is 16" x 16" 
Cost is about $1200


----------



## AstroEd

I JUST pulled the trigger on a Gatton CNC Kit I can not wait to learn how to build it. Dave Gatton and the Gatton community seem so helpful and hopefully patient as I learn slowly and forget easily due to PTSD issues. I plan to make these on a Scroll Saw but does anyone know if a CNC router machine can do them as well?

A test on cheap wood to see if I can do this. I hope to use 1/4 - 3/4 Baltic Birch, Cedar, Poplar and such in the future.









I need to increase the gap between the Large fonts and script fonts.









Current design I am working on for the Breeder of my Service Dog who passed away Aug 22nd. Hoping if she likes it maybe I can earn some income in the Pet world selling similar items for around $25-$30 each.
These were designed in Silhouette Studio I also can make them in Inkscape.


----------



## JoeLyddon

> I JUST pulled the trigger on a Gatton CNC Kit I can not wait to learn how to build it. Dave Gatton and the Gatton community seem so helpful and hopefully patient as I learn slowly and forget easily due to PTSD issues. I plan to make these on a Scroll Saw but does anyone know if a CNC router machine can do them as well?
> 
> A test on cheap wood to see if I can do this. I hope to use 1/4 - 3/4 Baltic Birch, Cedar, Poplar and such in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to increase the gap between the Large fonts and script fonts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current design I am working on for the Breeder of my Service Dog who passed away Aug 22nd. Hoping if she likes it maybe I can earn some income in the Pet world selling similar items for around $25-$30 each.
> These were designed in Silhouette Studio I also can make them in Inkscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AstroEd


Sounds good!

What size are you making?

Those signs are easily made with a CNC… I've heard GREAT things about a program called VCarve & VCarve-Pro…
Form what I have seen, it will do that job!!

There is another guy in the Gatton group… Mark Lindsay… a real expert with VCarve…
Mark Lindsay: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMrMqMabXS5_cFcq5K9Ob-w

It costs a lot of $$... but I guess it makes your CNC "Walk on Water"  in so many words… If it's worth it, I really don't know… There are other carving programs… one is Fcarve (or something like that) that is free and does that type of thing… Contact Mark & pick his brain…

Every Saturday on Youtube "Dave Gatton" has a LIVE program where you can Ask Questions… Starts at 5PM Pacific and goes for about an hour ++.

Mark Lindsay is almost always there… Very informative…

How far are you on building your CNC are you?

Mark Lindsay also has some VERY GOOD youtube videos on Building the Gatton CNC that might help you.

I recently got turned on to learning the Arduino system… Electronics oriented… A microprocessor (Arduino UNO) is programmed with all kinds of modules connected to it that can do all kinds of stuff… I'd be willing to bet there is a program that will execute G-Code for your CNC! It's fascinating… I'm in the process of designing simple weather stations… Having a Master inside… and a Remote Slave outside for Outside Temp. & Humidity reading which will transmit data to the Master where the data will be collected, saved, and displayed in various ways… Very interesting. It's awesome!

I think I will be using the 3D printer to make the small enclosures for the weather stations too! 

Later…


----------



## Andybb

I've been looking at this one that Jay Bates featured. $175. I don't need to cut parts. I only want to be able to engrave names and images on boxes etc, when my little $49 laser thingy isn't enough.


----------



## Lazyman

> I recently got turned on to learning the Arduino system… Electronics oriented… A microprocessor (Arduino UNO) is programmed with all kinds of modules connected to it that can do all kinds of stuff… I d be willing to bet there is a program that will execute G-Code for your CNC!
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


Joe, the G-Code control software for Arduino software is called GRBL. it is free and can be downloaded from GitHub. Many of the kits and DIY CNC and 3D printers use GRBL for their control.

AstroEd, 
It is a little hard to tell what you are trying to do. Are you cutting out the large letters but leaving the script text uncut or are you asking about carving both the large text and the script with the CNC? You could probably do either with the CNC but I am not sure how nice either would look. I have not used inkscape but there are some tutorials for using it to generate G-code so that might be a good place to start. Vectric Vcarve should be able to do this but as with anything there will be a learning curve. Check out their video tutorials to see if you can find one that shows you what you want. I think that they have a free trial but I am not sure how long the trial period is so make sure that you have your machine up and running before you begin.


----------



## AstroEd

> I JUST pulled the trigger on a Gatton CNC Kit I can not wait to learn how to build it. Dave Gatton and the Gatton community seem so helpful and hopefully patient as I learn slowly and forget easily due to PTSD issues. I plan to make these on a Scroll Saw but does anyone know if a CNC router machine can do them as well?
> 
> A test on cheap wood to see if I can do this. I hope to use 1/4 - 3/4 Baltic Birch, Cedar, Poplar and such in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to increase the gap between the Large fonts and script fonts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current design I am working on for the Breeder of my Service Dog who passed away Aug 22nd. Hoping if she likes it maybe I can earn some income in the Pet world selling similar items for around $25-$30 each.
> These were designed in Silhouette Studio I also can make them in Inkscape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - AstroEd
> 
> Sounds good!
> 
> What size are you making?
> 
> Those signs are easily made with a CNC… I ve heard GREAT things about a program called VCarve & VCarve-Pro…
> Form what I have seen, it will do that job!!
> 
> There is another guy in the Gatton group… Mark Lindsay… a real expert with VCarve…
> Mark Lindsay: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMrMqMabXS5_cFcq5K9Ob-w
> 
> It costs a lot of $$... but I guess it makes your CNC "Walk on Water"  in so many words… If it s worth it, I really don t know… There are other carving programs… one is Fcarve (or something like that) that is free and does that type of thing… Contact Mark & pick his brain…
> 
> Every Saturday on Youtube "Dave Gatton" has a LIVE program where you can Ask Questions… Starts at 5PM Pacific and goes for about an hour ++.
> 
> Mark Lindsay is almost always there… Very informative…
> 
> How far are you on building your CNC are you?
> 
> Mark Lindsay also has some VERY GOOD youtube videos on Building the Gatton CNC that might help you.
> 
> I recently got turned on to learning the Arduino system… Electronics oriented… A microprocessor (Arduino UNO) is programmed with all kinds of modules connected to it that can do all kinds of stuff… I d be willing to bet there is a program that will execute G-Code for your CNC! It s fascinating… I m in the process of designing simple weather stations… Having a Master inside… and a Remote Slave outside for Outside Temp. & Humidity reading which will transmit data to the Master where the data will be collected, saved, and displayed in various ways… Very interesting. It s awesome!
> 
> I think I will be using the 3D printer to make the small enclosures for the weather stations too!
> 
> Later…
> 
> - Joe Lyddon


Mark Lindsay is awesome, friendly and helpful love his videos.
I am thinking I want to make the CNC 4'x4' minimum 5'x5' preferred for sheets of Baltic Birch.
The signs I hope to make will average 5-6" tall 12"-18" long with an occasional 24" the Intersecting text signs BOTH texts are cut all the way through with a slight boarder between the two to prevent drop outs.


----------



## JoeLyddon

> I recently got turned on to learning the Arduino system… Electronics oriented… A microprocessor (Arduino UNO) is programmed with all kinds of modules connected to it that can do all kinds of stuff… I d be willing to bet there is a program that will execute G-Code for your CNC!
> 
> - Joe Lyddon
> 
> Joe, the G-Code control software for Arduino software is called GRBL. it is free and can be downloaded from GitHub. Many of the kits and DIY CNC and 3D printers use GRBL for their control.
> 
> - Lazyman


OH! Really! Yes, I have seen the GRBL talked about & used… Supposed to be super simple!

I think I am really getting Turned-On to the Arduino system! Just awesome… and a LOT of F U N !!

I will have to TRY the Arduino GRBL before thinking of Mach3, etc. etc.! If I strike out, Mach3 will be the only other option, I guess.

I am getting more excited about this CNC, 3D Printing Stuff!!

Thank you!


----------



## Lazyman

All kinds of cool things you can do with Arduino. I've played with it just a bit but haven't made anything with it.

If you are building a small machine, OpenBuilds has a new Blackbox motion control unit that might be worth a look. Unfortunately, it can only handle up to 24v which, according to some, might not be robust enough for bigger machines? I was looking at it when I was researching building one before I stumbled upon a cheap CNC shark at a garage sale. I also bought a 3D printer about a year ago and I have a forum thread about a few things I have printed for the workshop. The prices for 3D printers have gotten so cheap that unless you are just interested in the process of making one, it is much easier and cheaper to buy one these days.


----------



## JoeLyddon

I'm planning on using the 3D printer to make the project housings (boxes) for the Arduino projects I make…

The two will be coming together… 

I don't think I would tackle making a 3D printer… I'd rather put it toward the woodworking CNC… I've been thinking of making a 36" x 36" CNC… I don't have the ROOM to make a larger one… and this size will probably handle most of the stuff I would want to do…

Y'all have a nice Thanksgiving!


----------

